

Getting feedback sucks only for a little bit - redrory
http://www.rorywalker.com/getting-feedback-sucks-only-for-a-little-bit

======
NickNam
getting a MVP up and out, means that you don't have all of the bells and
whistles. So it's a good idea to not do the things on your list, until you
have a few people asking for the product. Or you can set up a wishlist,
checklist that you have people check off. So they can tell that you are
looking for future upgrades. You just would like for their input in the
direction to go.

~~~
redrory
I agree, I won't implement all 15 for the launch. I almost feel into the trap
though. I have categorized the improvements into 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th and Coming
Soon. I have knocked out the "1st" ones already.

Thanks for your feedback.

